# Can DirecTV Monitor What You Watch?



## psyclguy (Jan 16, 2006)

I wonder if D* has the capability to monitor your watched programming.

Also, can they determine what equipment you have installed from their tech center? I'm thinking of doing my own install of a SWM8 since they won't install one and they didn't authorize it.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

psyclguy said:


> I wonder if D* has the capability to monitor your watched programming.
> 
> Also, can they determine what equipment you have installed from their tech center? I'm thinking of doing my own install of a SWM8 since they won't install one and they didn't authorize it.


If you connect your DIRECTV equipment to either phone or Internet, yes they can monitor what you watch. On the DIRECTV website you can elect to not be monitored--except for PPVs, of course.

And they can determine your installation type, but they don't mind so long as the job is done properly. Newer receivers connected to the internet will call home if there are signal issues. And DIRECTV has been known to actively call you to see if they need to fix it.

Many of us here have installed switches, SWiM's, dishes, etc. Generally not a problem. And if you have any questions, you know were we are to help. 

Have fun!
Tom


----------



## mobandit (Sep 4, 2007)

psyclguy said:


> I wonder if D* has the capability to monitor your watched programming.
> 
> Also, can they determine what equipment you have installed from their tech center? I'm thinking of doing my own install of a SWM8 since they won't install one and they didn't authorize it.


They don't care if you install your own SWM8...at least they have never come to my house to chastise me for it! Just understand, it is also unsupported by D* in a home DIY installation. In other words, techs may walk away from any service calls to your house with a SWM8 installed.

As for monitoring what you watch...only if you have a phone line connected or the box is networked with Internet access. The box cannot send a signal back to the satellite...but can send info over a phone/ethernet connection.


----------



## psyclguy (Jan 16, 2006)

> They don't care if you install your own SWM8...at least they have never come to my house to chastise me for it! Just understand, it is also unsupported by D* in a home DIY installation. In other words, techs may walk away from any service calls to your house with a SWM8 installed.


I understand the equipment is unsupported, but if something went haywire with one of my receivers through no fault of my own, would they claim that my install of the SWM caused the problem and not replace my defective leased equipment?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

psyclguy said:


> I understand the equipment is unsupported, but if something went haywire with one of my receivers through no fault of my own, would they claim that my install of the SWM caused the problem and not replace my defective leased equipment?


Shouldn't be a problem. Especially if you have the protection plan. 

Normally they just troubleshoot the problem and can usually tell if it is the receiver or the SWiM.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

They certainly can and I hope they do. 

Maybe if they counted what people are really watching then the show we like won't keep getting canceled. :lol:

Mike


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

psyclguy said:


> I wonder if D* has the capability to monitor your watched programming.
> 
> Also, can they determine what equipment you have installed from their tech center? I'm thinking of doing my own install of a SWM8 since they won't install one and they didn't authorize it.


If you want proof that they monitor what you watch, just look at the "Whats Hot" App. Where do you think they get the statistics from?


----------



## psyclguy (Jan 16, 2006)

> If you want proof that they monitor what you watch, just look at the "Whats Hot" App. Where do you think they get the statistics from?


So, just disconnect the phone line.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

psyclguy said:


> So, just disconnect the phone line.


Generally, I suggest keep the phone (or internet) line. Just opt out of the monitoring at directv.com in your user profile.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

In case you aren't familiar, log into your account. On the main page, scroll down and on the right hand side there is "Privacy Options". Next to it, click on "Update" and select either "Opt-out" or "Anonymous".


----------



## psyclguy (Jan 16, 2006)

> In case you aren't familiar, log into your account. On the main page, scroll down and on the right hand sign there is "Privacy Options". Next to it, click on "Update" and select either "Opt-out" or "Anonymous".


I've done that. But that won't stop them.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

psyclguy said:


> I've done that. But that won't stop them.


I can't guarantee that it won't stop them, but its supposed to. If you are that concerned, I guess you need to disconnect your phone line and Ethernet connections.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

RACJ2 said:


> I can't guarantee that it won't stop them, but its supposed to. If you are that concerned, I guess you need to disconnect your phone line and Ethernet connections.


And power. There are trucks that can monitor what you watch on TV anytime their is energy applied. (England uses them all the time to find people not paying their TV license fees and cable companies used to use them too. And reportedly Neilsen used them for a time...) 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## psyclguy (Jan 16, 2006)

I'm not that concerned. Just don't like the "Big Brother" scenario.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

Don't worry - they won't report any of the information back to your Mom! :lol:


----------



## corpx (Sep 7, 2009)

I turn my box off when I'm not using it so that I dont give ratings to some ****ty show


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

this post almost made me fall out of my seat


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> And power. There are trucks that can monitor what you watch on TV anytime their is energy applied. (England uses them all the time to find people not paying their TV license fees and cable companies used to use them too. And reportedly Neilsen used them for a time...)


But I'll never admit it....


----------



## ejjames (Oct 3, 2006)

That's what my tin foil hat is for.


----------



## MadMac (Feb 18, 2008)

Tom Robertson said:


> And power. There are trucks that can monitor what you watch on TV anytime their is energy applied. (England uses them all the time to find people not paying their TV license fees and cable companies used to use them too.


The United Kingdom, actually...they used to look like this:


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

Yep, seen that truck before. Stationed in Scotland and got "nicked" once for not having a license (didn't know about the 5 pound license att). Funny looking trucks but they worked.


----------



## randyk47 (Aug 21, 2006)

Germany used to have similar trucks, at least back in the late 80's when I was stationed there. Didn't impact me as I lived in Army housing but it was mixed in with the local housing so you'd see the truck go down the street behind us. Kind of wonder what they do today with all the computers and flat screens. Do flat screens give off the same kind of radiation? If so do they charge for computer monitors since telling the difference might be interesting? And as for DirecTV "monitoring" what I watch....OK...whatever. They do know I have SWM because they've mentioned it when I was asking about an upgrade and I'd guess since they didn't install it they know I did it myself. Again, whatever.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

I'd hate to think what the poor trucks would have to do near my house on football Sunday with lots of screens going, plus Mrs. tibber and tibber mother-in-law (and sometimes grandkids) all watching other things.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

randyk47 said:


> Germany used to have similar trucks, at least back in the late 80's when I was stationed there. Didn't impact me as I lived in Army housing but it was mixed in with the local housing so you'd see the truck go down the street behind us. Kind of wonder what they do today with all the computers and flat screens. Do flat screens give off the same kind of radiation? If so do they charge for computer monitors since telling the difference might be interesting? And as for DirecTV "monitoring" what I watch....OK...whatever. They do know I have SWM because they've mentioned it when I was asking about an upgrade and I'd guess since they didn't install it they know I did it myself. Again, whatever.


actually rode with one of those trucks once in Hanau area.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

RACJ2 said:


> If you want proof that they monitor what you watch, just look at the "Whats Hot" App. Where do you think they get the statistics from?


Actually it's easier to get proof then that.

I use Ooma (a voip provider). I have went online and selected to "opt out" from them polling my receiver; however the receiver still ties to call directv's dvr line at least daily (multiple attempts per day actually). And to answer a question before it's answered, NO, I haven't and don't order PPV.

I of course know I could unhook the phone line as well as the ethernet connection; however I shouldn't have to give up features I use in order to stop them from snooping; expecially given the fact I mentioned already of me being opted out.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

There is more than viewing stats and PPV reporting going on with that phone call.

The box will also report your signal level history. This has prompted DirecTv to contact you for a pre-emptive service call to bring your signals back up to spec.

With that data, they can compare your signal levels vs those of others in your DMA. If a lot of people report low signals at X day & time, then they can check to see if this was a rainfade event or a sat issue. If everyone else is reporting good levels, but yours are low, it tells them that there is something wrong with your setup.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

RobertE said:


> There is more than viewing stats and PPV reporting going on with that phone call.
> 
> The box will also report your signal level history. This has prompted DirecTv to contact you for a pre-emptive service call to bring your signals back up to spec.
> 
> With that data, they can compare your signal levels vs those of others in your DMA. If a lot of people report low signals at X day & time, then they can check to see if this was a rainfade event or a sat issue. If everyone else is reporting good levels, but yours are low, it tells them that there is something wrong with your setup.


I understand that; however the customer selctable option to "opt out" should be just that.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Yoda-DBSguy said:


> I understand that; however the customer selctable option to "opt out" should be just that.


It is opting out of viewing information. But it is not opting out of PPV purchases or other system integrity information.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Yoda-DBSguy said:


> Actually it's easier to get proof then that.
> 
> I use Ooma (a voip provider). I have went online and selected to "opt out" from them polling my receiver; however the receiver still ties to call directv's dvr line at least daily (multiple attempts per day actually). And to answer a question before it's answered, NO, I haven't and don't order PPV.
> 
> I of course know I could unhook the phone line as well as the ethernet connection; however I shouldn't have to give up features I use in order to stop them from snooping; expecially given the fact I mentioned already of me being opted out.


That is easier.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

sigma1914 said:


>


Damn. Dr. Uncle Malone (or is it Uncle Dr. Malone) has aged since he took over D*.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> That is easier.


What I meant was easier in regards to getting proof that the receiver is indeed calling out, is being able to simply log onto my ooma web panel and look at the call log. How much easier can you get then that?

That's wasn't to hard to follow, now was it


----------



## Miller (Jul 22, 2005)

Can the OP or someone else please tell me why this is so important? I could care less if some huge company knows what I watch. I really am not that important. I mean sure there are private things in my life I would rather people not know about but which skinamax, football game or movie I watched? I am not picking on anyone, I just don't get it.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

so the camera built into the blue ring is ok then... 
wireshark shows everytime dvr sends info out the rid # is listed under expert info of the packet.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

David MacLeod said:


> so the camera built into the blue ring is ok then...
> wireshark shows everytime dvr sends info out the rid # is listed under expert info of the packet.


No, not in the blue ring, the camera is the black circle between the Power button and the Guide button.


----------



## fl panthers (Sep 19, 2007)

psyclguy said:


> I wonder if D* has the capability to monitor your watched programming.
> 
> Also, can they determine what equipment you have installed from their tech center? I'm thinking of doing my own install of a SWM8 since they won't install one and they didn't authorize it.


yes and they can see you too so keep your veiwing habits clean and your hand out of your pants:eek2:


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Watch this!!


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

My 3 HD-DVR's never call out via phone line, they probably do it over the ethernet connection (I have both connected and never did PPV). I have Vonage and there are no strange outgoing numbers other then the ones I dial. My TiVo's used to always show up on my Vonage logs hundreds of times because the TiVo modem never connected through Vonage and retried forever.

Is there a way to see if "calls" are being made via ethernet?



Yoda-DBSguy said:


> Actually it's easier to get proof then that.
> 
> I use Ooma (a voip provider). I have went online and selected to "opt out" from them polling my receiver; however the receiver still ties to call directv's dvr line at least daily (multiple attempts per day actually). And to answer a question before it's answered, NO, I haven't and don't order PPV.
> 
> I of course know I could unhook the phone line as well as the ethernet connection; however I shouldn't have to give up features I use in order to stop them from snooping; expecially given the fact I mentioned already of me being opted out.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

TBlazer07 said:


> My 3 HD-DVR's never call out via phone line, they probably do it over the ethernet connection (I have both connected and never did PPV). I have Vonage and there are no strange outgoing numbers other then the ones I dial. My TiVo's used to always show up on my Vonage logs hundreds of times because the TiVo modem never connected through Vonage and retried forever.
> 
> Is there a way to see if "calls" are being made via ethernet?


I can confirm they are. I don't even need to look. 

"What they call about" changes, I think, based on your account settings. The DVRs will always report PPVs. (If you don't watch, obviously that part is empty.) 

They will also report some form of status information to provide you and everyone with better service. Not what your watching--but some information relating to transponder data and/or health. (I don't know how much detail is present each time. It might only be if a transponder is "low".)

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

TBlazer07 said:


> My 3 HD-DVR's never call out via phone line, they probably do it over the ethernet connection (I have both connected and never did PPV). I have Vonage and there are no strange outgoing numbers other then the ones I dial. My TiVo's used to always show up on my Vonage logs hundreds of times because the TiVo modem never connected through Vonage and retried forever.
> 
> Is there a way to see if "calls" are being made via ethernet?


A way to tell if it is reporting via ethernet is to view your routers logs. Look for a request or port being opened to a web addess by the internal ip address assigned to your DVR.

As mentioned I have both ethernet and phone line connections to the DVR and it uses both multiple times daily from the call logs and the routers log as well.


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

randyk47 said:


> If so do they charge for computer monitors since telling the difference might be interesting?


In the U.K., there's no TV license fee on computer monitors per se -- the charge is for TV tuners, so it would be applied if the computer had a TV tuner card, or if there were some other device that could receive TV signals hooked up to the monitor.


----------



## iamqnow (Dec 26, 2007)

psyclguy said:


> I wonder if D* has the capability to monitor your watched programming.
> 
> Also, can they determine what equipment you have installed from their tech center? I'm thinking of doing my own install of a SWM8 since they won't install one and they didn't authorize it.


Of course, and the built in receiver camera lets them know to boost up the volume if you are falling asleep.


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

iamqnow said:


> Of course, and the built in receiver camera lets them know to boost up the volume if you are falling asleep.


Now that's funny......:lol::lol:


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

I dont know what is more disturbing, the fact that they are monitoring what I watch or the Fact that most of you guys have no problem with it!

I guess thats the Plan, do it slowly and the Frog never jumps out of the Pot.


----------



## Hdhead (Jul 30, 2007)

BEWARE. Obama is checking to see who is watching Fox News.:rolling:


----------



## 2dogz (Jun 14, 2008)

iamqnow said:


> Of course, and the built in receiver camera lets them know to boost up the volume if you are falling asleep.


When you're really sawing wood on the sofa it's always the worse commercials that they crank up, Billy Mays selling Orange-Glo or Vince hawking the Slap-Chop.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

dreadlk said:


> I dont know what is more disturbing, the fact that they are monitoring what I watch or the Fact that most of you guys have no problem with it!
> 
> I guess thats the Plan, do it slowly and the Frog never jumps out of the Pot.


I don't understand why it matters. Identifying viewing habits helps them adapt the product. It there is something you are viewing that involves personal information or data?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

dreadlk said:


> I dont know what is more disturbing, the fact that they are monitoring what I watch or the Fact that most of you guys have no problem with it!
> 
> I guess thats the Plan, do it slowly and the Frog never jumps out of the Pot.


For me, it all depends on what the data is. I don't care if they track what I watch, it's all part of advertising etc. I really don't care if they track when I rewind, pause etc. I know Tivo does that.

But there is a limit.


----------



## oldfantom (Mar 13, 2006)

I fall into that lack of caring group. Heck, they can come by and watch me watch if they would like. I would just require them to bring snacks. My kegerator ran dry, maybe I can get them to bring me a refill. The only thing i have been embarrassed about lately is watching G-Force Saturday.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

If this board wasn't so prudish, this would be the perfect place to post a BBS staple, the ceiling cat picture.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Don't worry. You can take advantage of THIS simple opt-out program.


----------



## oldfantom (Mar 13, 2006)

Carl Spock said:


> If this board wasn't so prudish, this would be the perfect place to post a BBS staple, the ceiling cat picture.


Well that puts it into perspective.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Wow, this thread's an oldie but goodie, isn't it. To summarize, yes they can tell what you watch, unless you tell them not to.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

I told DirecTV my name is Stuart Sweet and they can see I watch nothing but Noggin.


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

Hdhead said:


> BEWARE. Obama is checking to see who is watching Fox News.:rolling:


Can't help but watch the eye candy on Fox Business (Happy hour)


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

As long as some people can opt out, and they can in this case, I think it's a great way to track some real world ratings.

The sample size will go from thirty thousand-ish to millions. 

Mike


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

I think the responses in this thread are quite interesting. I always like the "I don't care. I've got nothing to hide" response. That's fine until the powers that be decide that ethnic group, religion, political party, media or whatever that you're associated with doesn't mesh with their agenda. Then you'll regret your apathy and suddenly will have something to hide. Then you'll want your privacy back. We sure do have short memories.

The fact that the government, media providers, internet providers, etc., etc. routinely violate our privacy makes me sick. My right to privacy trumps their need to know. The fact that I have nothing to hide has nothing to do with it. The truth is it's none of anybody's business. If D* is really that interested in my viewing habits, at least be up front about it and give me a Nielsen box or send me a survey.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

its possible to block it with router rules. up to you.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

mdavej said:


> I think the responses in this thread are quite interesting. I always like the "I don't care. I've got nothing to hide" response. That's fine until the powers that be decide that ethnic group, religion, political party, media or whatever that you're associated with doesn't mesh with their agenda. Then you'll regret your apathy and suddenly will have something to hide. Then you'll want your privacy back. We sure do have short memories.
> 
> The fact that the government, media providers, internet providers, etc., etc. routinely violate our privacy makes me sick. My right to privacy trumps their need to know. The fact that I have nothing to hide has nothing to do with it. The truth is it's none of anybody's business. If D* is really that interested in my viewing habits, at least be up front about it and give me a Nielsen box or send me a survey.


They're just trying to get viewing habits; not implant tracking chips. Besides, you can opt out, so how does this become a "Big Brother" kinda situation? :lol:

BTW, DirecTV doesn't have that kind of power. !rolling

Mike


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Years ago, when we were a more compact and less mobile society, everyone in each neighborhood knew everything about everybody. They knew who was cheating on their wife, who was gay, who was a drunk, whose kid was a thief, who fought with their spouse, who paid their bills on time, etc, etc, etc.

Now I don't know the names of all of my neighbors but when I log onto Amazon, it gives me suggestions of music I might like based on previous purchases. I'm not sure if this is better or worse. I agree it's different.

I do know our lack of privacy has gone from a local issue to a global one.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Well, I didn't expect anyone to argue for companies invading an individual's privacy. I was talking about the larger issue of the erosion of personal privacy in all sectors, not only with info/media providers. Of course any info D* has about me couldn't ever harm me. I know I can trust them like I trust my own mother.

So go ahead and send me a detailed list of everything you watch and I'll send you some wonderful offers in the mail that I know you'll love. What's that? You don't want any of my great offers? What you watch is none of my business? No problem. I won't bother you. I'll connect directly to your home network and get the information myself. Don't worry, you can trust me.

The fact that you can opt out, if you dig deep enough, isn't good enough. You should be out by default and have to opt in to be a willing participant. I'm going to invade your privacy until you become aware of it and tell me to stop. What if a peeping Tom sat outside your window every night until you discovered him, and he said, "well you can always opt out". Would you say, "no problem, make yourself comfortable. I've got nothing to hide"?


----------



## jerrylove56 (Jun 15, 2008)

dreadlk said:


> I dont know what is more disturbing, the fact that they are monitoring what I watch or the Fact that most of you guys have no problem with it!
> 
> I guess thats the Plan, do it slowly and the Frog never jumps out of the Pot.


As a former CSR for Direct, the only times we would be interested in a clients account was if they were celebrities or someone with an outrageous number of receivers. The only other time I recall was a gentleman with 14 receivers in his home and more than $1000 worth of porn ordered per week.

Now of course times have changed and the ability to monitor our viewing habits and what channels we watch is important info. Why would D* pay a firm like Nielsen to gather this data if they already have it. I guess if you are watching programming that if others knew would embarrass you, stop watching.


----------



## BAHitman (Oct 24, 2007)

personally don't have a problem with it... then again, I read the customer agreement, and if they are not abiding by that, then let them get caught and face the consequences... if I hadn't agreed to it, I would be watching OTA only where I know nobody can track my viewing habits... unless I leave the window open...


seems like if you don't like them tracking your viewing habits, or checking your reciever strength to help everyone out, then you should cancel your service, and just go OTA or find a provider who... ooh wait, that likely ain't gonna happen...

all I'm saying, is you do have a choice... if you don't like the way a company does business, then vote with your wallet and dump 'em


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Carl Spock said:


> Years ago, when we were a more compact and less mobile society, everyone in each neighborhood knew everything about everybody. They knew who was cheating on their wife, who was gay, who was a drunk, whose kid was a thief, who fought with their spouse, who paid their bills on time, etc, etc, etc.
> 
> Now I don't know the names of all of my neighbors but when I log onto Amazon, it gives me suggestions of music I might like based on previous purchases. I'm not sure if this is better or worse. I agree it's different.
> 
> I do know our lack of privacy has gone from a local issue to a global one.


Heck, you go back far enough (not all that far in the grand scheme), if you picked up the phone you might hear a neighbor on a call, back in the party line days.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

TV Apps has app to see the most viewed shows, figured that's how they collect the data.

Have no problem with receivers sending data, no harm there.


----------



## mobandit (Sep 4, 2007)

Holy dead thread resurrection, Batman! Almost a year with no posts and then a drive-by resurrects it...


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> Heck, you go back far enough (not all that far in the grand scheme), if you picked up the phone you might hear a neighbor on a call, back in the party line days.


I remember those days.

I also remember my first truck had an 8-track player.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

Carl Spock said:


> Years ago, when we were a more compact and less mobile society, everyone in each neighborhood knew everything about everybody. They knew who was cheating on their wife, who was gay, who was a drunk, whose kid was a thief, who fought with their spouse, who paid their bills on time, etc, etc, etc.
> 
> Now I don't know the names of all of my neighbors but when I log onto Amazon, it gives me suggestions of music I might like based on previous purchases. I'm not sure if this is better or worse. I agree it's different.
> 
> I do know our lack of privacy has gone from a local issue to a global one.


I find your observations insightful and would like to subscribe to your newsletter.


----------



## Sim-X (Sep 24, 2009)

I don't really care if they see what I watch, whatever - I have 2 out of my 4 boxes online - at least right now


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

jerrylove56 said:


> As a former CSR for Direct, the only times we would be interested in a clients account was if they were celebrities or someone with an outrageous number of receivers. The only other time I recall was a gentleman with 14 receivers in his home and more than $1000 worth of porn ordered per week.


Was it Tiger Woods? I don't mean that as a joke, I heard he loved porn


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

I for one welcome our new DirecTv Overlords.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

In Soviet Russia, DirecTV watch YOU!


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

We can not expect total privacy. Our personal information is on many computers and subject to fraud and hacking. To protect our privacy someone would have to monitor everything we do to make sure someone else is not monitoring us. :lol: Knowing what we watch on TV is by far the least of our privacy problems.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

ATARI said:


> In Soviet Russia, DirecTV watch YOU!


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Many things become a truly technical tradeoff as well as a financial tradeoff.

For instance, to use the convenience of watching DIRECTV PPV, DIRECTV tecnically has to know what someone in my house is watching. 

Then for financial tradeoff, I know that TiVO and DIRECTV can lower my costs by using generic information to make money--if I am willing to share some information. That information becomes a financial tradeoff for me--do I share to get lower bills or do I not. (I have said yes.)

And never forget what the neighbors can see you watching thru your windows... 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## raoul5788 (May 14, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> Many things become a truly technical tradeoff as well as a financial tradeoff.
> 
> For instance, to use the convenience of watching DIRECTV PPV, DIRECTV tecnically has to know what someone in my house is watching.
> 
> ...


That's why I keep my shades drawn!


----------



## Avder (Feb 6, 2010)

jerrylove56 said:


> As a former CSR for Direct, the only times we would be interested in a clients account was if they were celebrities or someone with an outrageous number of receivers. The only other time I recall was a gentleman with 14 receivers in his home and more than $1000 worth of porn ordered per week.


Damn. I guess he's never heard of the internet. Are any of the porn channels even in HD yet? Cause I know at least half of the porn I download off the internet is at least 720p.



Tom Robertson said:


> Then for financial tradeoff, I know that TiVO and DIRECTV can lower my costs by using generic information to make money--if I am willing to share some information. That information becomes a financial tradeoff for me--do I share to get lower bills or do I not. (I have said yes.)
> 
> And never forget what the neighbors can see you watching thru your windows...
> 
> ...


Do we actually see a discount on our bills if we allow them to monitor our viewing habits? Because I have never heard of a company actually offering real discounts to its customers in exchange for allowing data collection, they always just do it anyway with an opt-out system and then sell the mined data to make even more money, and we still see yearly rate hikes. I don't believe for a second that data collection is being used as a mechanism to keep our costs down at all.

Also I keep all my blinds closed.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Avder said:


> Damn. I guess he's never heard of the internet. Are any of the porn channels even in HD yet? Cause I know at least half of the porn I download off the internet is at least 720p.
> 
> Do we actually see a discount on our bills if we allow them to monitor our viewing habits? Because I have never heard of a company actually offering real discounts to its customers in exchange for allowing data collection, they always just do it anyway with an opt-out system and then sell the mined data to make even more money, and we still see yearly rate hikes. I don't believe for a second that data collection is being used as a mechanism to keep our costs down at all.
> 
> Also I keep all my blinds closed.


No, haven't seen any discounts yet; nor do I really expect to.

And TiVO decided to increase their prices rather than lower them. (So I never really considered any of the standalone units.)

Do other revenue streams lower costs? More likely they help contain price increases a bit. Or allow other cool stuff to be developed. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## WholeHomeDVR (Oct 8, 2008)

psyclguy said:


> I wonder if D* has the capability to monitor your watched programming.


It is called Dynamic Audience Measuring...
http://www.nds.com/solutions/dynamic_am.php
http://www.nds.com/pdfs/NDS_Dynamic_datasheet.pdf


----------



## wilsonc (Aug 22, 2006)

I don't understand the big deal. So what D* knows what I'm watching. At least they'll know what channels to get rid of b/c no one is watching. It's not like they are following me around.


----------

